# "Race With A Heart" Ohio State HO Racing Series #6



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Saturday, February 23rd is race #6 in the Ohio State HO Racing Series. This race is special because there will be a silent auction of various Slotcar and related items with "ALL" the procedes going to St. Judes Childrens Hospital. All racers attending are asked to bring an item to donate for the auction. If you can't attend the race and would like to donate either an auction item or just make a monetary donation, please send to or contact Mike Shanks at the info located at the bottom of the post. So far we have a Shanks built RTR SS and a Life Like Cat NASCAR to be auctioned so make your plans to attend or help by donating. Race info can be found at www.ohioho.com

Mike Shanks
175 S. Abbe 
Elyria, OH. 44035
440-336-2111


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love ST.Judes charity work,What can I donate in the way of slot stuff?
Christian
859-356-1566
please call.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

PLEASE guys,give to ST.Jude! I will be sending out a package of cool Super G+ cars,help out the kids guys!
Christian
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Did my package arrive?
Christian


----------



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Christian,

Saw Mike last night and yes, your package did arrive. Thanks so much for your support, it is greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

God bless you guys for helping those kids.
Christian


----------



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Had a great race yesterday and the auction raised well over $500 for St. Jude's. There was talk of making this an annual event. Thanks again for the cars.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hats off to you guys for thinking of the children ST.Judes take care of.Way to go!
God Bless
DRAGjet


----------

